# how much will a lifetime subscription on a tivo ota cost?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

And how good are the tuners in the in TiVo TiVo Roamio DVRs?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

No lifetime is currently offered for that model, at any price.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

The tuners are the same as in the base-model Roamio, which is to say that they are as good, or better than the original OLED Series 3 model. They have arguably the best tuner that Tivo has ever put into its hardware.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

If you want lifetime, you should buy the base Roamio model. It will do OTA.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

tootal2 said:


> And how good are the tuners in the in TiVo TiVo Roamio DVRs?


An indeterminate amount from $180 to $∞, depending on the lifetime of the device.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

I think he means the lifetime sub no? I just bought one. If you have an old TiVo they discount the lifetime sub to 399 plus they also give you a 25 dollar break on the Roamio making it 175 for a total of just over 550 bucks plus whatever tax in your state. 

I'm not sure what the full price lifetime sub is, maybe 150 or 200 more. The base model is the only model that does OTA. Hurry up and buy one before the powers that be take away your right to record free OTA TV without having to build your own DVR. 

Do they even make Bluray recorders with OTA tuners? 


Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Lifetime subscription on the base Roamio that does OTA or cable is $499, but you can get $100 off when you activate it by using the code "PLSR". Lifetime sub is not available on the "Roamio OTA".


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

cant get a 1 year price break on the OTA either (my Series 3 I could)


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

tootal2 said:


> And how good are the tuners in the in TiVo TiVo Roamio DVRs?


I have used 2 different TiVo Premiers (the 1st one broke and TiVo "sold" me a new one) OTA and the tuners are not as good as the Vizio TV's tuner that it is hooked up to.

I know this because when the 1st TiVo broke I hooked the antenna directly to the television. All channels came in great. With the TiVo I cannot get all channels to tune in at the same time. With the indoor antenna in a certain position most channels will come in but some will not. If I spend a half hour playing with the antenna I'll still only get some channels with a subset of channels not coming in. Again, when the antenna was hooked directly to the TV everything came in.

This TiVo/television/antenna is in the heart of Los Angeles where signal strength is strong. I have tried 3 different antennas for this situation but nothing gives me every channel on the TiVo. This has been the situation over several years and I've given up trying. I have access to the channels through other means. But I am somewhat disappointed with the TiVo tuner.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

nycityuser said:


> I have used 2 different TiVo Premiers (the 1st one broke and TiVo "sold" me a new one) OTA and the tuners are not as good as the Vizio TV's tuner that it is hooked up to.
> 
> I know this because when the 1st TiVo broke I hooked the antenna directly to the television. All channels came in great. With the TiVo I cannot get all channels to tune in at the same time. With the indoor antenna in a certain position most channels will come in but some will not. If I spend a half hour playing with the antenna I'll still only get some channels with a subset of channels not coming in. Again, when the antenna was hooked directly to the TV everything came in.
> 
> This TiVo/television/antenna is in the heart of Los Angeles where signal strength is strong. I have tried 3 different antennas for this situation but nothing gives me every channel on the TiVo. This has been the situation over several years and I've given up trying. I have access to the channels through other means. But I am somewhat disappointed with the TiVo tuner.


The tuner on the Roamio basic which is the same as the Tivo OTA, has a much better tuner than three different late model HD Tv's I tried it on, and LG, Samsung, and Vizio. The Roamio got an average of 5 more channels than the Tv tuners by themselves. I don't know anything about the premier, but it sounds like the turner isn't as sensitive as the Roamio tuner, which I am assuming is the latest generation tuner. This was tested with 2 different indoor HD antennas.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

Captainbob said:


> The tuner on the Roamio basic which is the same as the Tivo OTA, has a much better tuner than three different late model HD Tv's I tried it on, and LG, Samsung, and Vizio. The Roamio got an average of 5 more channels than the Tv tuners by themselves. I don't know anything about the premier, but it sounds like the turner isn't as sensitive as the Roamio tuner, which I am assuming is the latest generation tuner. This was tested with 2 different indoor HD antennas.


That's good to hear! I'm hoping that with my outdoor antenna it will be able to pull in lots of stuff. I can't wait to cut the cord!

Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------

